# Mazzer Super Jolly On Demand Electronic Grinder - Offer!!!



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Our current offer on Mazzer Super Jolly On Demand Electronic Grinder

Only 2 left in stock!

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/mazzer-coffee-grinders/Mazzer%20Super%20Jolly%20On%20Demand%20Electronic%20Grinder

£589 + VAT

Hurry while stock lasts.


----------

